# Rack Again?



## James (Dec 15, 2006)

I just added oak to kit I am bulk aging(Crushindo Syrah). When I remove the oak spiral in a few weeks, is it necessary to rack the wine again at that time or can I just let it be? I plan on aging this one in the carboy for several more months and I always rack to my primary for bottling.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 15, 2006)

When was the last it was racked, is there sediment on the bottom, when did yuo start this so that we dont stare you wrong.


----------



## James (Dec 15, 2006)

Wade, this is the last step of this kit before it is bottled. It has been racked probably 3 times. Very little sediment. The kit directions tell me to leave it in this carboy for 28 days then bottle. As I mentioned, I had planned to leave it for 6 months. I'mexperimenting with the oak.


Since it's Friday night and I'm enjoying my "toddy"and you were nice enough to respond to my inquiry, I have a related and I hope not to obscure question. I enjoy the outdoors and have made a minor effort to learn to identify trees (at least the local species). I know what a white oak is.Are French oak and Hungarian oak a particularspecie of treeor are they, for example, a white oak grown in France?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 15, 2006)

They are a species native to those areas. As far as the wine goes then,
I would let it finish clearing as much as possible and then rack it
into your primary as you said right before bottling.


----------



## James (Dec 15, 2006)

Thank you very much. I'll continue the plan.


Interesting info on the trees.


James*Edited by: James *


----------



## maize (Dec 19, 2006)

James:


Did you suspend the spirals on a line? That is what I do, so I don't have to rack to remove the oak. I generally age my wine 5-6 months and like to rack a few weeks prior to bottling to remove as much sediment as possible. That give me a taste update and a little time for any sediment I may have picked up to settle out again. If you bottle from the bucket, though, I would skip that and rack it to the bucket when you are ready.


----------



## James (Dec 22, 2006)

Maize,


Yes, I did suspend my oak spiral. I used a heavy fishing line and snaked it up through the air lock. I only put in one spiral of med toast American oak even though the direction on the oak said use 2 for 6 gal. I plan to leave the one spiral in for 6 weeks, remove, and let the wine age for 4 to 6 months in the carboy. I plan on enjoying it next Christmas.


James


----------



## maize (Dec 27, 2006)

Sounds good James - boy you went the extra mile with snaking it thru the air lock. I use a thin nylon and figure the airlock seals well enough around it. 
I would just top up when you take the oak out. Check it about 1 month before bottling and see if there is much sediment. If so, rack and taste again. That way, you can bottle nearly all of the juice instead of losing the last bottle if the sediment mixes as you tilt the carboy.
Good luck!


----------



## James (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks Maize. I am definitley going to do the tilt thingat bottling.


----------

